# AuSable River 4/25, 4/26. Mystery Steelhead.



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

could this possibly be a natural mistake of coho/steelehead. We do have splake and warmouths. all half and half fish.


----------



## Krankem (Jan 7, 2003)

OK, finally got them back from processing. Here's the "Mystery" Steelhead (I wish I would have taken a shot from the top of the back, so you could see how WIDE it was in the back too):










Here's the mouth - picture looks darker than it actually was...the inside of mouth and tongue are completely white (I have the head in my freezer, so just double-checked):










I'm still wondering why so many fish are showing up without eggs/milt, and with all their fins, all of them fitting the "football" description. With the weight of this fish (8.75lb), I doubt it was "sexually immature". Or maybe it was, and just had a pituitary gland problem (Like sideshow's friend  )


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Thats just a fat steelhead! Some years fish don't spawn.. or some dont at all.. example being my friend again. Even though hes really big Im sure he has never spawned.

sideshow


----------



## Krankem (Jan 7, 2003)

> Even though hes really big Im sure he has never spawned


LOL Sideshow!!


----------

